# Lowrance Mark- und Elite-Geräte mit DownScan



## Fischereiaufsicht (8. August 2010)

Hallo Leute!

Bin grad im Internet auf eine interessante Sache gestoßen.

Ab nächstes Jahr wird es in Europa neue Mark- und Elite-Geräte geben. Diese Geräte werden dann auch über die Funktion verfügen, fotorealistische Bilder anzuzeigen.














Da die Geräte die neue Bezeichnung "DSI" tragen, weiß ich nicht, ob die jetzt auf dem Markt erhältlichen Geräte mit dem StrucuteScan kompatibel und nachrüstbar sind.

Auf jeden Fall dürften diese Geräte eine gewisse Konkurrenz für die HDS-Geräte darstellen. Zwar ist vom Preis her noch nichts bekannt, aber billiger als 1.200 Euro (derzeit wohl Mindestpreis bei einem HDS-5 mit StructureScan) dürften Sie allemal sein. Damit sind sie auch für die Leute interessant, die wenig Geld zur Verfügung haben oder eben gar nicht so viel ausgeben möchten.

Ich bin mir jetzt auch nicht sicher, ob die neuen Geräte auch über die normalen 2D-Ansichten verfügen.

Auf jeden Fall dürfte es bei den HDS-Geräten zu einem stärkeren Preissturz kommen, war ja bisher immer so. Als die Mark- und Elite-Geräte offiziell angekündigt waren, wurden ja die X-125 und X-135 auch zum Schleuderpreis verjubelt.

Für jeden Interessenten lohnt es sich also durchaus, noch zu warten um jetzt nicht überstürzt ein teures HDS-Gerät zu kaufen.


----------



## Fischereiaufsicht (8. August 2010)

*AW: Lowrance Mark- und Elite-Geräte mit DownScan*

Hier ist es auch noch mal direkt bei Lowrance zu lesen:

http://www.lowrance.com/Products/Marine/Mark-Elite-Series/


----------



## perikles (12. August 2010)

*AW: Lowrance Mark- und Elite-Geräte mit DownScan*

laut pdf bedienungsanleitung, kann man keine slg. files für dr. depht aufzeichnen, sehr schade, ein grund das gerät nicht zu kaufen


----------

